# Schwinn 1938 Cantilever AUTOCYCLE Pre-war W/Spring fork & key no wheels or seats



## tomsjack (Jan 12, 2020)

Schwinn 1938 Cantilever AUTOCYCLE Pre-war W/Spring fork & key no wheels or seats On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-1938-Cantilever-AUTOCYCLE-Pre-war-W-Spring-fork-key-no-wheels-or-seats/362878136923?


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 12, 2020)

It’d be fun to make a basic model out of these parts. I’d sell the fork and go with a standard fork.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2020)

I’m just curious what the inside of that tank looks like? Anyone know the seller? V/r Shawn


----------



## Dave K (Jan 12, 2020)

Going to need a metal finishing miracle to pass that tank off as real.


----------



## kenny_hungus (Jan 12, 2020)

Since he was accumulating parts and lost steam......the best thing to do is sell this off in pieces and try to recoop his money!!!!


----------

